# Kjv vs niv



## george nobles (Dec 12, 2013)

Why did so many Church's stop using the KJV Bible and switched to the NIV?


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

What's your opinion on this george?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

To get away from thou and thee.Easier to read in my opinion.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Agreed! We don't talk in old English and to better understand the scriptures. There are some that say the KJV is the only version, but that typically falls into tradition and legalism. As long as the mean is not changed, the method can change. The goal of the scriptures is for God to communicate with man. If those that say the KJV is the "real" one we should you, then I say you should really read it in Hebrew and Greek.

Again, legalism verses common sense, provided the message has not changed.


----------



## george nobles (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh but the message did change in the NIV and other Bibles. The new NIV has left out verses and changed verses. Luke2:33, Acts8:37, Micah5:2 says that Jesus had an origin. These are just a few verses that the NIV has changed. Read Deuteronomy 4:2 Proverbs 30:6 Revelation 22:18-19. Why does the NIV change their own Bible every few years, the latest change was to make it Political Correct. Adding Woman and Sister to verses that just said Man or Brother. What I think is the world is slowly changing the Bible to get you ready for the One World Religion . They are removing Jesus Deity from the Bible bit by bit thru the every new publishing of the NIV. Getting back to the thee and thou in the Bible it is not that hard to understand what is meant in the verse. the T are singular and the Y is Plural in the sentence. The Bible is meant to be studied not just read. look the word up if you do not the meaning.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

george nobles said:


> Oh but the message did change in the NIV and other Bibles. The new NIV has left out verses and changed verses. Luke2:33, Acts8:37, Micah5:2 says that Jesus had an origin. These are just a few verses that the NIV has changed. Read Deuteronomy 4:2 Proverbs 30:6 Revelation 22:18-19. Why does the NIV change their own Bible every few years, the latest change was to make it Political Correct. Adding Woman and Sister to verses that just said Man or Brother. What I think is the world is slowly changing the Bible to get you ready for the One World Religion . They are removing Jesus Deity from the Bible bit by bit thru the every new publishing of the NIV. Getting back to the thee and thou in the Bible it is not that hard to understand what is meant in the verse. the T are singular and the Y is Plural in the sentence. The Bible is meant to be studied not just read. look the word up if you do not the meaning.


I do recall once being in Sunday School and asked to read a certain scripture. I looked at my NIV bible and the whole verse was missing from my bible. I thought the pastor made a mistake but then somebody else read it. That was about 17 years ago. I stopped using the NIV bible.


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*16 verses COMPLETELY MISSING from the NIV*

Matthew 17:21
18:11
23:14
Mark 7:16
9:44
9:46
11:26
15:28
Luke 17:36
23:17
John 5:4
Acts 8:37
15:34
24:7
28:29
Romans 16:24

Let's look at an example verse to see if the omissions represent a doctrinal change.

Acts 8:37
KJV
36. And as they went on their way, they came unto a certain water:and the eunuch said, See, here is water; what doth hinder me to be baptized?
37. And Phillip said, if though believest with all thine heart, thou mayest. And he answered and said, I believe that Jesus Christ is the Son of God.
38. And he commanded the chariot to stand still: and they went down both into the water, both Phillip and the eunuch; and he baptized him.

NIV
36. As they traveled along the road, they came to some water and the eunuch said, "Look, here is water,What can stand in the way of my being baptized?"

38. And he gave orders to stop the chariot. Then both Phillip and the eunuch went down into the water and Phillip baptized him.

The missing verse is the very gospel of Jesus! Baptism without belief is just a bath. That is a huge omission and a definite change in doctrine!

Here is a video on the subject.

This is pastor Steven Anderson. He has made the news and is known for being extremely radical in some statements he has made. I do not agree with him on everything but he brings up a great argument against many of the new bible translations in this video. I don't consider myself a conspiracy theorist by any means but...it is what it is. King James only for this guy!

Rex


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Our church uses ESV.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

fishingcacher said:


> Our church uses ESV.


And what are you going to do about it after being confronted with this truth? Does your church encourage everybody to use that bible? Obviously if there are scriptures missing or altered, then the enemy is up to something. There is a real spiritual battle that we need to be aware of. What the enemy likes is for Christians to say it's no big deal and just brush is off. It is a big deal.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

KeeperTX said:


> And what are you going to do about it after being confronted with this truth? Does your church encourage everybody to use that bible? Obviously if there are scriptures missing or altered, then the enemy is up to something. There is a real spiritual battle that we need to be aware of. What the enemy likes is for Christians to say it's no big deal and just brush is off. It is a big deal.


I have taken a greek class. What are you doing?


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

fishingcacher said:


> I have taken a greek class. What are you doing?


I have not taken a Greek class. How is that suppose to fix all the missing scriptures or errors?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

KeeperTX said:


> I have not taken a Greek class. How is that suppose to fix all the missing scriptures or errors?


Much of the original scriptures were written in Greek so you can go back to how it was originally written rather than a translation to get the real meaning of the scriptures. There are now many free online tools to help you where you don;t actually need to learn Greek.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Since Genesis chapter 3 satan has been trying to twist God's word and deceive man.


----------



## george nobles (Dec 12, 2013)

I believe one way to get the Church to switch Bibles is the cost of the Bibles themselves. There is A Baptist Church in Baytown, Tx that switched to the NIV only because they could buy the NIV for two dollars a piece. They sold out teaching the Word Of God for two Dollars. For the love of money is the root of all evil. The NIV says For the love of money is the root of all kinds of evil. Like some kinds of evil is not as bad as others.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*If you wish to be scholarly about this*

The old testament comes word for word from the first five books of the Torah, but plenty of hebrew words had no parallels in the KJV to be translated to, so license and change happened even then

The New Testament was formed from dead sea scrolls and letter to the churches in Asia Minor - again, license was taken in meaning of words


----------



## george nobles (Dec 12, 2013)

*av1611.com*

Over the holidays if you have any spare time, take a look at this web site av1611.com. If Satan has not completely closed your eyes and ears yet there is some information on this site that might help open them back up. For it is written Matt. 24:4-5 ( And Jesus answered and said unto them, Take heed that no man deceive you. For many shall come in my name, saying I am Christ; and shall deceive many. ) Look no thee and thou in this verse and so many people still can not understand what they are reading. The main thing that bothers me is if you have started out reading the KJB and then switched to one of the new translation Bibles, that you can not see the difference in some of the verses. Here is just one that has completely changed the verse for a new student of the Word. KJB Luke2:33 ( And Joseph and his mother marveled at those things which were spoken of him. ) This is the NIV translation of the same verse Luke2:33 ( The child's father and mother marveled at what was said about him. ) How can this be a better easier reading translation.


----------

